# hi from Barrie Ontario



## djtino (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi ... my name is Dominic .. i started sailing last year in a racing group (CL 14) and got infected ..  .. just bought my first sailing dinghy a KingFisher III 12" but already planning to upgrade next year ...


----------



## tractor (Sep 5, 2015)

Welcome Dominic, dinghies are a ton of fun! Good on ya. Enjoy the bug


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Very cool, used to race CL 16's long ago. Great way to learn how to sail.


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

So what next? Keelboats?....Dale


----------



## djtino (Aug 28, 2015)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> So what next? Keelboats?....Dale


That's the plan ..


----------



## djtino (Aug 28, 2015)

any recommendation for boat launch in georgian bay for a dinghy .. ? .. right now i'm launching on the nottawasaga via beach 1 boat ramp .. but i hate coming out of the river .....


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

djtino said:


> any recommendation for boat launch in georgian bay for a dinghy .. ? .. right now i'm launching on the nottawasaga via beach 1 boat ramp .. but i hate coming out of the river .....


There's a decent ramp at the town dock in Penetang but it gets crowded with powerboats. The harbour is wide enough to sail a dinghy. If you're not going out on nice summer weekends it might work.


----------



## djtino (Aug 28, 2015)

time to bring back this old post from the dead .. but i think i just bought this .... little upgrade ..... Mirage 26 ...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats. I sailed a friend's Mirage 26 quite a lot on Lake Superior, including doing some long, remote distances. Great little boat. Large living space for it's size, and pretty good sailor. It'll be great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Nice boat,congrats on he upgrade....have fun with it..


----------

